# 148 CAPiTA Scaremaster / Union Contacts



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Union Contacts
K2 T1's
Conditions:sunny/slushy, cold/icey, manmade, 2.5 feet deep, fresh groomers.
5'8" 140lbs size 9.5

Well at my size this is definately a park board with major emphasis on jibs. Its really soft torsionally but not as soft longitudenally as a weapon. Unloaded quick little ollies aren't much from this, but if you load it up (maybe a little more than should be needed) then you do get a surprising amount of amp. Jibs like a champ. I like it better than weapon for jibs. Only complaint I have so far is the base seems kinda weak. I've taken some pretty big lines out of it from logs and such. Other boards I've ridden have much more durable bases. I can charge surprisingly hard on this. Though it is somewhat of a struggle and you really have to pay attention. There is some chatter, but its a jib board, not much you can do about that. I was keeping up with bigger guys riding 157's and 160's. We got a butt load of snow the last three days and as I was riding past upper 4'O'clock today when they opened it up, I couldn't resist. This board is not for waste deep freshness at this size. So for uber deepness, I wont say whether it is good or not, because its not fair since I've only had a jib size out in it. I imagine it would do alright, but I'd take a Believer over it anyday for big mountain.
The binding are lovely. You don't ride the toe strap as far over the front as others, which I like, it makes its hold much better, no strap slippage. The heel strap is really comfortable and close to disappears while riding. They don't tighten as well as my old Cartels, but better than a lot I've tried. And you can really feel a strength difference witht the magnesium buckles, its kinda wierd, but you really do. They are definitely limited to the park though. It was nice having them when I was in the freshness on my jib board though because they let me really get over my back foot. Even though I haven't really had any BOMB drops yet in them, I can already tell they will do incredible. There is so much padding in the heel, basically the heel is one big pad. Closest thing to comfort in a baseplate I've felt is EST's. The combo of the uber pad of the Contact's and the Harshmellow in the T1's makes chatter disappear. I know I've had some chatter bombing on a jib board, but I don't feel any of it.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

great review thanks! deff will be looking into nxt years stairmaster


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

where the feck are picturz/?????????????? sounds gnarly..


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My bad, got my camera after I sold the board...It was sweet though. If I can find some kid to buy my Sub Pop for a good price at the end of the year I'm going to get the same set-up then maybe add a 154 or similar size Green Machine rocker next year. I miss the Scare a lot unless I'm riding powder.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

didnt even notice how old this thread was..why did you get rid of it?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm a lifty at Breck, so the days it dumps and noone can get here to ride it, I'm already here. So since I get the chance to ride waist deep if it happens, I wanted a board that I could do that with. I got the Scare before I got the job. I could not actually ride powder on it, it was too small, I could get through, but basically just pointing it. The Sub Pop is a 152 and with the dished base and rocker it floats decent for a noodle, so its a better board for me at the moment. And I couldn't find a Horrorscope up here.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

it sounds to me like you need to start loading up a quiver lol


----------

